# Lyft is going after surge manipulators.



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

https://abcnews.go.com/Business/lyft-drivers-tampering-surge-pricing-booted/story?id=63101962


----------



## Bubsie (Oct 19, 2017)

Using the online slider can now be grounds for deactivation? I guess thats one way to reduce driver supply and increase wait times even more.

Why don't they talk about fake surge that Uber and Lyft engage in to manipulate drivers locations.


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

Bubsie said:


> Using the online slider can now be grounds for deactivation? I guess thats one way to reduce driver supply and increase wait times even more.
> 
> Why don't they talk about fake surge that Uber and Lyft engage in to manipulate drivers locations.


Lyft doesn't even hit primetime in my area anymore. Only the Uber rejects work for them anymore.


----------



## doyousensehumor (Apr 13, 2015)

Fake news! Click bait. 

Primetime is gone for the drivers. But still there for Lyft themselves... so who's the one "manipulating surge"?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

Bubsie said:


> Using the online slider can now be grounds for deactivation? I guess thats one way to reduce driver supply and increase wait times even more.
> 
> Why don't they talk about fake surge that Uber and Lyft engage in to manipulate drivers locations.


I guess I'm guilty. Watched the map from home last night until a concert was about to end. Didn't turn the app on until a saw surge.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

doyousensehumor said:


> Fake news! Click bait.
> 
> Primetime is gone for the drivers. But still there for Lyft themselves... so who's the one "manipulating surge"?


Are you saying that you don't believe drivers manipulate surges?

While Lyft is certainly screwing over drivers, I don't see how that makes the article itself and the surge manipulating described therein fake news/click bait.

Frankly, it's actually easier to manipulate the surge now.

Also, any surge created this way is to the benefit of all in the zone, not just the lucky few at the front of the queue.

It's not as much of a surge certainly, but it lasts longer and benefits more drivers.

BTW, I hate the new surge, but that doesn't matter with respect to the veracity of the article.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Every time I hear the name Uber/Lyft I get a surge to get stoned.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

lol there's literally nothing lyft or uber can do to make drivers go online when they want them to

this is nothing but talk

i love to see uber and lyft squirm lol


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> lol there's literally nothing lyft or uber can do to make drivers go online when they want them to


True, but there's literally nothing that says they have to let drivers go online. At all.

These forums are filled with stories of drivers, good drivers who never actually did anything wrong or against the TOS, but were falsely accused of something and got deactivated.

What makes anyone think that they wouldn't just dump a ton of drivers en masse who they even suspect are manipulating the system if they think it's hurting their bottom line?


----------



## nosurgenodrive (May 13, 2019)

KenLV said:


> True, but there's literally nothing that says they have to let drivers go online. At all.
> 
> These forums are filled with stories of drivers, good drivers who never actually did anything wrong or against the TOS, but were falsely accused of something and got deactivated.
> 
> What makes anyone think that they wouldn't just dump a ton of drivers en masse who they even suspect are manipulating the system if they think it's hurting their bottom line?


Because they make $500+ a week from each of those drivers.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

nosurgenodrive said:


> Because they make $500+ a week from each of those drivers.


 Really?

Are drivers suddenly irreplaceable?

They could deactivate every driver sitting in an airport queue right now and within no time, the queue would be filled with new drivers.

As I said, that hasn't stopped them from deactivating untold numbers of drivers in the past - without cause.

What makes you think this would impact their decision making process now?

Every major market is supersaturated to the point that they could easily deactivate hundreds, if not thousands, of drivers and not see a dip in income.

Here in Vegas, they could deactivate 10,0000 and we'd still have 20,000 too many drivers.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KenLV said:


> True, but there's literally nothing that says they have to let drivers go online. At all.
> 
> These forums are filled with stories of drivers, good drivers who never actually did anything wrong or against the TOS, but were falsely accused of something and got deactivated.
> 
> What makes anyone think that they wouldn't just dump a ton of drivers en masse who they even suspect are manipulating the system if they think it's hurting their bottom line?


really ? so how are they going to know a driver is maniplulating surge ? i'd love to hear your detailed explanation on how they intend to combat that

please explain in detail


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> really ? so how are they going to know a driver is maniplulating surge ? i'd love to hear your detailed explanation on how they intend to combat that
> 
> please explain in detail


 Yeah, really. Just search the forums and you'll find plenty of deactivated drivers who didn't do anything.

How will they figure out who's manipulating surges?

Did you read the story?

I don't think you did.

It's not tough to figure out.

As I keep saying though, they don't have to *prove* anything.

They'll look for patterns of behavior.

As far as how they'll combat it....again, read..."in detail" they'll just deactivate drivers they even suspect might be gaming the system.

I honestly don't see what's so complicated here.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Yeah, really. Just search the forums and you'll find plenty of deactivated drivers who didn't do anything.
> 
> How will they figure out who's manipulating surges?
> 
> ...


drivers are independent contractors that can drive when they want to and be their own boss, just like Uber says in their commercials

what you are talking about are drivers that cancel too mamy trips, all Uber can do is deactivate for cancelling too many trips

they dont even care about acceptance rate

so, no, nothing they can do about the 3000 drivers at Levi Stadium after a 49ers game waiting for it to surge before they go online, nothing

the sooner you realize that the better


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> drivers are independent contractors that can drive when they want to and be their own boss, just like Uber says in their commercials
> 
> what you are talking about are drivers that cancel too mamy trips, all Uber can do is deactivate for cancelling too many trips
> 
> ...


Surge is an incentive that U/L controls, that offers higher pay to get us to drive.

It's like overtime pay for hourly employees or bonuses offered to salaried.

In any other industry, if the boss kept most of the overtime or bonus for themselves, they would be behind bars.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

BigRedDriver said:


> Surge is an incentive that U/L controls, that offers higher pay to get us to drive.
> 
> It's like overtime pay for hourly employees or bonuses offered to salaried.
> 
> In any other industry, if the boss kept most of the overtime or bonus for themselves, they would be behind bars.


Why did you quote me ?


----------



## BigRedDriver (Nov 28, 2018)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Why did you quote me ?


Backing you up. Your point is valid


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

"We encourage the media to look deeper into Uber and Lyft’s unsustainable business model and the difficulties drivers face every day," Drive United continued. "

Key word, unsustainable. Any person that starts driving should understand this.


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> drivers are independent contractors that can drive when they want to and be their own boss, just like Uber says in their commercials
> 
> what you are talking about are drivers that cancel too mamy trips, all Uber can do is deactivate for cancelling too many trips
> 
> ...


 LOL

Yep, there's nothing Uber/Lyft can do...well, other than doing you from driving for them.

Which is exactly what they are talking about here.



uberdriverfornow said:


> all Uber can do is deactivate for cancelling too many trips


You got that half right... Uber can deactivate you, *but* they don't need a reason.

As you said, you're and independent contractor. They owe you no explanation. They don't even have to tell you why you were deactivated.

As I keep reminding you, these forums are filled with drivers (innocent and guilty) who thought they were safe from deactivation.

Drivers who believed that nothing would happen to them.

They were wrong, and so are you.


uberdriverfornow said:


> the sooner you realize that the better


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KenLV said:


> LOL
> 
> Yep, there's nothing Uber/Lyft can do...well, other than doing you from driving for them.
> 
> ...


you still can't even describe how uber and lyft can tell when someone is manipulating surge

all you say is uber and lyft can deactivate people

thanks for that, Captain Obvious


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> you still can't even describe how uber and lyft can tell when someone is manipulating surge


Except I did.

They laid it bare in the story (that you clearly didn't read/couldn't comprehend).

Do you really think Uber/Lyft can't use analytics like they did in the story to see patterns in driver behavior?

You think they can't/won't send a few employees to AP lots and literally see them doing it?

Look, if reading the article is too tough for you, just watch the included video.



uberdriverfornow said:


> all you say is uber and lyft can deactivate people
> 
> thanks for that, Captain Obvious


I said a lot more than just that, but I actually agree with you. It is insanely obvious that the way they will combat it is by deactivation. At least it's obvious to me.

However, it doesn't appear to be so obvious to you guys. Otherwise, you wouldn't keep saying there's nothing they can do to you and asking me to tell you what they can do to you. :whistling:

If you don't want me to state the obvious, don't ask me to. Repeatedly.


----------



## My3centsSuperbowl (May 20, 2019)

KenLV said:


> Except I did.
> 
> They laid it bare in the story (that you clearly didn't read/couldn't comprehend).
> 
> ...


Can you explain it just one more time. I didn't quite catch it the last time.


----------



## indydriver68 (Mar 13, 2018)

The only reason I would even care if it happened to me would be it would take away my ability to wait out the ride ping accept little bar graph at the bottom until it’s about to expire then decline. Slowing down the platform 30 seconds at a time! I hate Lyft with a passion and rejoice that their stock it taking a beating. Can’t wait till Christmas...really Santa ? all I want for Christmas this year is for Lyft to go bankrupt. Lol


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Except I did.
> 
> They laid it bare in the story (that you clearly didn't read/couldn't comprehend).
> 
> ...


still waiting for you to explain how they can tell drivers are manipulating the system

I'll just keep waiting......forever

you don't seem to understand that it is physically impossible for a driver or drivers to manipulate surge without somehow hacking their system


----------



## KenLV (Jun 23, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> still waiting for you to explain how they can tell drivers are manipulating the system
> 
> I'll just keep waiting......forever


 Dear Lord. Are you an idiot, it do you just play over in TV?

You literally quieted me telling you.

If you won't read the story, watch the video, or even actually read my replies, then yeah, you'll keep waiting forever...

What part of this is confusing you? :


KenLV said:


> Do you really think Uber/Lyft can't use analytics like they did in the story to see patterns in driver behavior?
> 
> You think they can't/won't send a few employees to AP lots and literally see them doing it?


Also...


uberdriverfornow said:


> you don't seem to understand that it is physically impossible for a driver or drivers to manipulate surge without somehow hacking their system


If you'd read the story, watched the video, or read my replies, you know exactly how drivers DID manipulate the surge.

I'm done with you.

There's only so much of this I can do...


/ignore

Ahhhhhh...I feel better already.

I should have done that 2 days ago.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

KenLV said:


> Dear Lord. Are you an idiot, it do you just play over in TV?
> 
> You literally quieted me telling you.
> 
> ...


you're living in a dream world

there is literally nothing in the article that suggests anything you are spouting

as i said before, unless drivers hack their system drivers are doing nothing wrong by going online when they want

you keep thinking the sky is falling though


----------

